# Notebooks übertakten...



## der_schnitter (15. Dezember 2007)

*Notebooks übertakten...*

Nicht auslachen,auch ich weiß dass man mobile Computer nicht unbedingt übertakten sollte 
Aber hat da vlt schon wer Erfahrungen?Ich habe ein IBM T-40,wessen Prozessor mit 1.5 GHz läuft.Wie mir auffiel bleibt der Computer im Gegensatz zu anderen Laptops mit denen ich längere Zeit zu tun hatte, erstaunlich kalt.Speedfan misst bei Temp 1(ka wo das ist ) dauerhaft 23° unter Windows XP.Da hab ich mir gedacht,eigentlich müsste der Computer dann doch ein paar Megaherz mehr vertragen,da nicht alle Spiele so gut laufen...
a)Wäre eine geringe Steigerung möglich oder ist es sehr wahrscheinlich,dass ich dann den Computer zerstöre?(die Garantie oder sowas is egal)
b)Würde sich sowas lohnen?Ich denke so an 100-200 Mhz mehr?


----------



## niLe (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Notebooks übertakten...*

1) Ja, wenn der Cipsatz von Clockgen o.ä. unterstützt wird kannst du übertakten.
2) Nein.


----------



## exa (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Notebooks übertakten...*

tja genau das is das problem, erstmal tools finden mit denen man übertakten kann, denn im bios geht gar nix...


----------



## der_schnitter (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Notebooks übertakten...*

Stimmt.Im IBM Bios kann man nicht wirklich was rumfummeln außer Esc drücken 
Wie heiß darf denn ein Notebook werden?Und ab wieviel MHz mehr lohnt sich eine Übertaktung (die im Rahmen des für die Kühlung machbaren wäre)?
Hab sowas bis jetzt nämlich nur bei Desktops erlebt und überhaupt keine Erfahrung mit Notebooks...


----------



## exa (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Notebooks übertakten...*

ich hatte ja sogar mit dem gedanken gespielt mein nb wasser zukühlen, aber ich bekomm die pumpe nicht unter, dachte an die tide water wasserkühlung von thermaltake...

habe aber schonmal nen bericht gesehen, da hat einer alles extern betrieben, das war "cool"


----------



## Stefan Payne (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Notebooks übertakten...*

Wobei man erwähnen sollte, das die Kühlung in Notizbüchern idR recht schwach ausgelegt ist, mit entsprechend negativen Folgen, falls man übertaktet -> Lautstärke, Throtteln und überhitzen/abschalten...


----------



## exa (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Notebooks übertakten...*

wozu die wasserkühlung dann die perfekte ergänzung wäre^^ mit nem passiv radi am bildschirm...


----------



## niLe (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Notebooks übertakten...*

Lasst es sein, die Übertaktung von so alten Notebooks bringt mehr Schaden als Nutzen. Die 100-200 Mhz werdet ihr nicht spüren, die erhöhte Lautstärke/ Instabilität aber mit Sicherheit.


----------



## der_schnitter (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Notebooks übertakten...*

Ich habe jetzt mal den Grafikkartentakt behutsam per ATI-Tool angehoben.Super PI meldet nichts,ebenso der ATI-Tool Stresstest.
Die Temperatur ist allerdings deutlich gestiegen.Vor der Übertaktung waren nach dem Bootvorgang 21° zu messen und nach dauerzocken schon 23°.
Nun habe ich den Kerntakt um 30MHz angehoben und den Speichertakt um gut 20 MHz.Nach dem Übertaktvorgang habe ich vergessen,die Temperaturen zu messen.Dann hab ich BF Vietnam gestartet,und dann gingen die Temperaturen auf 45° hoch.Lauter ist der Computer nicht geworden,allerdings wird  nun die ganze Zeit eine CPU-Auslastung von 100% angezeigt,obwohl alles super läuft...
Und nun zu der erhofften FPS-Steigerung:
Auf der BF Vietnam Karte  "Siege of Khe San" hab ich gestern Abend mit Fraps zwischen 30 und 38 FPS gemessen.Nach dem Übertaktungsvorgang messe ich nun 38 bis 50 FPS;das Spiel läuft auch ein kleines bisschen angenehmer.
Das Problem mit der CPU-Auslastung hab ich nun auch behoben- es war GPU-Z...
Ich weiß nicht,ob ich die Taktsteigerung beibehalten soll und die hohen Temperaturen ignoriere oder ob ich den Takt wieder etwas senke,um das Notebook zu schonen...
Aber sind 45° schon gefährlich für einen Laptop?
(und mit der CPU lass ichs wahrscheinlich)

Ach ja: es gibt doch solche Notebook Kühler,auf die man den Computer draufstellt.Würde mit sowas geringere Temperaturen bringen?

Und ich hab die Takte auf das ungefähre Niveau vor dem Übertakten zurück.Temperatur is auch wieder einigermaßen normal.Jedenfalls lass ichs so bis ich weiß was son Notebook verträgt.


----------



## niLe (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Notebooks übertakten...*



> Aber sind 45° schon gefährlich für einen Laptop?



Nein, nur die Handballenauflage könnte etwas unangenahm warm werden, aber gefährlich ist es noch nicht.



> Ach ja: es gibt doch solche Notebook Kühler,auf die man den Computer draufstellt.Würde mit sowas geringere Temperaturen bringen?



Da der Lüfter in deinem Notebook noch nicht mit voller Drehzahl zu rotieren scheint würde ich es lassen, ich persönlich halte von diesen Unterlegern nicht viel, habe aber auch zugegebenerweise noch keine Erfahrungen mit einen von diesen Dingern, nur kommt es mir unsinnig vor, mehr oder weniger das Gehäuse zu kühlen.


----------



## der_schnitter (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Notebooks übertakten...*

Also noch was hab ich hinzuzufügen:
Speedfan misst nur eine einzige Temperatur (ACPI).Weiß wer von euch,was die genau angibt?Weil mit der hab ich meine ganzen Messungen gemacht...


----------

